# blue front amazon,grey or quaker parrot



## billyroyal

hi,has any kept these three? if so which is the loudest and most squawky one of the three or more to the point which is the quietest? cheers.


----------



## white

amazon is the noisiest


----------



## Darklas

Of the three I have only been around greys and amazons. Amazons were by far the noisiest! Squawking all the time. Though some can be fine. Depends on the bird. 
Greys are very quiet unless they are speaking. And of course are great talkers. 

ps. there is a seperate bird section now. Just thought I'd say.


----------



## MP reptiles

Darklas said:


> Of the three I have only been around greys and amazons. Amazons were by far the noisiest! Squawking all the time. Though some can be fine. Depends on the bird.
> Greys are very quiet unless they are speaking. And of course are great talkers.
> 
> ps. there is a seperate bird section now. Just thought I'd say.


 Was the african grey by any chance in creature comforts if so i remember it. Stunning animal!


----------



## Shell195

Our sanctuary has taken in 5 quakers over the past couple of years as their previous owners couldnt stand the very loud screeching noise they make. One even had neighbour complaints.


----------



## sarahc

I've not kept the quakers but have a grey and several amazons.Amazons = foghorns.All are noisy though.


----------



## samurai

Some greys talk/chatter a lot which can get annoying, their calls are quite loud too but not as often as amazons. Quakers are loud too. It can depend very much on how much time you spend with the bird and how noisy the house hold is because if they're bored or excited they tend to be noisier. Our neighbours have a macaw and he's loud but only moring and evening briefly, he doesn't continually shout about nothing so he's no bother really. If you are thinking about getting any of these birds i would definately go to see each type in person and hang around until they start calling so you can tell for yourself what volume you can tolerate.

Pionus, poicephalus parrots and pyrrhura conures are meant to be fairly quiet (although still capable of making high pitched sounds which arn't really pleasant).


----------



## Darklas

MP reptiles said:


> Was the african grey by any chance in creature comforts if so i remember it. Stunning animal!


We had loads of greys in the shop at different times. 'Cause we look after them on holiday boarding. 

Was one in particular was a favourite, he was horrid and tried to bite everyone, but he was a great talker. He would sing to himself all the time, ask you to put food in his dish if he saw you eating things, would say 'och, it's freezing' if the door was left open. He was great.


----------



## MP reptiles

Darklas said:


> We had loads of greys in the shop at different times. 'Cause we look after them on holiday boarding.
> 
> Was one in particular was a favourite, he was horrid and tried to bite everyone, but he was a great talker. He would sing to himself all the time, ask you to put food in his dish if he saw you eating things, would say 'och, it's freezing' if the door was left open. He was great.


 Lol i just remember there was one out on display.I think it was for sale.


----------



## Mez

I cant reccomend Quakers enough! I mean it totally depends on what you want, but their vocabulary and ability to mimic is awsome, almost as good as an amazon or grey, but without the loud noise. They do make noise, and are very vocal, but when they do their loudist noise, it will be insignificant to an amazons morning call! Cyril says loads of stuff, steps up, does 'eagle' whilst saying eagle, shakes your hand and says 'nice to meet you' etc.
Fantastic birds. Got mine hand reared at 12 weeks, you cant go wrong.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I would say that Quaker Parakeets are the loudest of those three species. They are closely related to the other noisy buggars in the parrot world, the Aratinga genus of Conures. Greys are the quietest.

I have a Blue-Fronted Amazon called Lola, & she isn't that noisy.


----------



## Shell195

Mez said:


> I cant reccomend Quakers enough! I mean it totally depends on what you want, but their vocabulary and ability to mimic is awsome, almost as good as an amazon or grey, but without the loud noise. They do make noise, and are very vocal, but when they do their loudist noise, it will be insignificant to an amazons morning call! Cyril says loads of stuff, steps up, does 'eagle' whilst saying eagle, shakes your hand and says 'nice to meet you' etc.
> Fantastic birds. Got mine hand reared at 12 weeks, you cant go wrong.


 
When we took in our first 2 quakers they were given to the sanctuary as being to noisy. Our old girl died aged 20 so we advertised that we wanted a friend for Sparky and we were totally overwhelmed by the amount of people who pleaded with us to take their birds due to their screeching noise. We ended up with another 3 then had to decline the others and offered parrot rescue numbers to them. Ours live in a large outdoor aviary and have now adapted to being birds as they were all handreared, it took a lot of effort but now they are happy and can screech to their hearts content(all of them talk too)


----------



## billyroyal

thanks for all your opinions thats great cheers,just that i have a quaker and hes a great bird super tame etc but......he is really loud!! and im thinking of getting a grey or blue fronted amazon just dont want one if its as loud as my quaker :? so just checking so looks as tho the grey is more the one over the amazon.thanks.


----------



## Shell195

I love Quakers they really are clowns but as you already know they have a very loud screech:lol2: The 4 we have love to sit on my back when I go in the aviary and laugh hysterically when I try and remove them, cheeky beggars but I do love them :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

billyroyal said:


> thanks for all your opinions thats great cheers,just that i have a quaker and hes a great bird super tame etc but......he is really loud!! and im thinking of getting a grey or blue fronted amazon just dont want one if its as loud as my quaker :? so just checking so looks as tho the grey is more the one over the amazon.thanks.


The only worry I'd have is that the Grey would start to mimic the noises made by the Quaker!


----------



## billyroyal

:whip:


Zoo-Man said:


> The only worry I'd have is that the Grey would start to mimic the noises made by the Quaker!


 yes i thought of that but they will be in different rooms so hopefully should'nt here it.the quaker is in my boys room now as to loud for the living room :smile:


----------

